# Blues Festival.



## TylerD (11/2/15)

If you like Blues music, this is where you need to be on Saturday.

Awesome line-up!

https://www.facebook.com/events/302438726632357/

Fall in love with nature in the Cradle of Humankind this Valentine's Day.
For those who are in the mood for something different, NIROX and acousticsNOW present the Valentine's Blues Music Festival in association with MINI.

On Saturday 14 February a selection of our country's best Blues talents will take to the stage, including Dan Patlansky, Gerald Clark, Albert Frost, Larry Amos, Jonathan Peyper, Andra, Dax Butler and Jacob Wulana.
Lovers and friends will experience a day of fine food, Blues legends, nature and art.

The spectacular surroundings of the Nirox Art Foundation provide an oasis in which to enjoy a day of leisurely romance. Guests are invited to explore the rolling hills and meandering waterways which provide an idyllic landscape for the many sculptured artworks on display.

Cuisine on offer will be courtesy of The Epicurian Emporium – a collective of high-end food stalls from the burgeoning food & design markets, with emphasis on healthy, naturally-sourced options, as well as eco-friendly foodwares.
Gates open at 10h00.

Tickets are available for on-line pre-sale from www.acousticsnow.org orwww.webtickets.co.za at R300.
Tickets for sale at the Gate at R320.
All ages welcome. Children under 12 pay half-price.
No food/drinks/pets through the gate.

GPS: S25°59' 09.56'' E27°46' 59.17"

Caleo Wealth Management is the anchor sponsor for the NIROX Foundation concert programme.
MINI is an associate sponsor of Valentine's Blues.


----------

